

Is HN Correspondance Chess for discussions? - lifeisstillgood

I tend to use HN just before bed, or as a procrastinator mid-afternoon. I used to use it more often and began to feel the need to be on all the time.  &quot;1 hour ago&quot; was an ancient comment, &quot;12 hours&quot; would mean I should forget replying - people have moved on.<p>However now I find myself replying more often to sensible well-thought out comments - often 12 hours or more later.  And getting replies a similar or longer time back.<p>So are you seeing longer wait times between conversation comments?  Are they better conversations for it?
======
ScottWhigham
I think that the integration with [http://hnnotify.com/](http://hnnotify.com/)
makes for longer conversation times these days (for me, at least). I worry
less about the timing because I know I will get an email when/if someone
replies. But yes, I probably won't bother replying for anything > 1 day old
for the reasons you mention.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
did not know about that - will take a look thanks

